# j30 FRONT 5lug hubs on an s13?



## rwd4evr (Feb 5, 2008)

I've looked all over the web and every thread gets jacked to rear hubs.SO,can front j30 hubs or possibly the whole spindle assembly be used to convert an s13 to 5lug front brakes?i'm not really worried about huge brakes yet,more for wheel options.Lets try to stay focused here,any help is better than none.


----------

